# Pray for sunshine....



## Sue B (11 July 2012)

http://www.metro.co.uk/olympics/904809-london-2012-set-to-be-wettest-summer-games-ever


----------



## mtj (11 July 2012)

Unfortunately that seems to be the case.

Last night I was chatting to a 2012 contractor.  Whilst they have not seen Greenwich yet, they understand that the stadium area is a right mess and there is still lots of construction to be completed.  For the record, this is a non equestrian who has no interest in the location debate, and they do not reside in Greenwich.

I've been trying to wear in some new sandals ready for the very long day.  Looks like I might  need wellies instead.


----------



## galaxy (11 July 2012)

That article said the Rowing was at risk.... highly unlikely as rowers are used to training and rowing in all conditions!!!  The only type of weather that will cause a problem at very strong gale force winds.  Rain will cause no problems to them at all.


----------



## Sue B (11 July 2012)

a glimmer of hope from Twitter... 

14h Dominic Lawrence &#8207;@Dom_Lawrence
Well...end of day two on the Xc construction at Greenwich #olympics and far so good....

14h Dominic Lawrence &#8207;@Dom_Lawrence
Watching the fruits of many frenzied months in the workshop find their rightful homes in this stunning park...#olympics
Retweeted by Horse & Hound

Dominic Lawrence &#8207;@Dom_Lawrence
And off the record...the ground is in fantastic condition here at Greenwich park...cometh the hour,you're all in for a treat!..#olympics
Retweeted by Horse & Hound


----------

